# pulling teeth



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Pulling Baby Teeth: I really thought I would dodge this one but now I am not sure. I have 6 of Smarty’s baby teeth, she brought me two. But her upper canines have come in behind the baby ones. If I go the vet I know he will want to put her to sleep and pull them. I've tried wiggling them, giving her extra hard bones to chew, but no luck they are in tight. Any suggestions?


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Do Like I did when I was a kid....eat an apple...that always worked....just have them bite down on the apple and then pull.

Derel


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Yes, that is how we got 4 of her teeth. She has a Heave A Beaver rope, and after we throw it for a while she likes to play tug of war. I really do not want to put her to sleep for this.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

oh the dreaded upper canines. I have the same issue with Monte right now grrr. I reeealy don't want to have to put him under 2x's and I am trying to hold out having him fixed until he is at least 8 months. I did have my vet look at them just to make sure everything is coming in o.k., he said everything looks great right now and to just watch them and come back if I'm unsure and he will check them for me. My vet is really good, he know's I want to wait to neuter Monte and agree's only 1 surgery would be best. I have been playing lots of tug-o-war and giving him nyla bones, bully sticks, whatever I can find he wants to chew on and they do seem to be getting looser. Monte is 1 wk shy of 7 months so I am really crossing my fingers.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

We were told that Radar's teeth should fall out before he has his appointment to get neutered but if they don't then they will do them during the surgery. It'll be extra but they tend to want to take them out during that process.

Derek


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

We're having the same problem with Havee's upper canines. His perm canines erupted in front of the baby ones and the baby ones don't feel loose His lower ones have all fallen out and all of his molars too. Those dreaded canines seem to be in pretty tightly. 

I was sorry I didn't wait to have him neutered just for this reason. He's almost 7 mos now. 

I do have to stop at the vets in the next couple of weeks, so I'll ask what they think then. Of course, I really don't want him to go under again for 2 little baby teeth.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Yeah that might get pricey for you.

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

I'm trying my best to loosen them. Everytime she is in my lap I am pushing on them. Maybe the new harder chews will work.


----------



## NancyVB (Jun 27, 2007)

We had the same problem and tug of war worked for us too.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Just be careful not to accidentally break off the tooth, because then it will need surgery to remove it anyway.

All of my dogs have had their teeth fall out eventually, except for one and it's hereditary in her family for teeth to be retained. Check with your breeder to see if they will fall out on their own (based on family experience) or if you should be prepared to see the vet for it.


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

Kimberly is it normal for the upper canines to be the last to fall out? I remember going through this with Riley and they were the last to come out also, of course Riley being my first dog I panicked when they were not falling out and probably drove my vet & breeder nuts.. I'm more relaxed about it this time and just keep watching. Monte does seem to be chewing things a lot more the last few days so hopefully any day now those suckers will pop out.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Leeann, that's not one of the things that I'm good with memory-wise. I just keep watch on the mouths from the time they are about four months old and make sure that once the baby teeth start falling out that all the rest follow suit. I'm watching Piaget right now because he has already lost six teeth in the last two days.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Shelby had a problem with the lower canines. They didn't want to come out, so I figured I would wait until she was spayed. The day before her surgery, they fell out. However, it did leave her with bottom canines that are a little out of whack and she also has an underbite, which she didn't have when we first got her.


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

Hi Sandi:

I had the same problem with Scout. I took a photo and showed the breeder and she told me to take him to my vet. She recommended that they come out right away. The baby canines were not wiggly at all and the adult canines were almost fully in. He was going to be neutered anyway, so both the breeder and vet just recommended doing both at the same time (so he would only go under once). He was about 7 mos. at the time. Good luck!~


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Has anyone had any problems with their Havs losing their teeth and then not being able to find them once they are out. I don't think Radar has lost any teeth yet, he's only five months on the 8th of August and I would hate for him to swallow one of he did lose it when I wasn't aware. Stepping on one of them would be a pain as well....Literally I would think.

When I was a kid I lost a tooth in some gum I was chewing. I spit the gum out and lost the dollar for the tooth....****.

Derek


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone. We will work on tug of war for a few more days then it is off to the vet. 

Derek, most teeth just fall out and the puppy spits them out. If swallowed I guess they just go through the digestive track. i've never know of a problem from teeth. I also have never had a breed that required having teeth removed.


----------



## Lina (Apr 26, 2007)

Derek, my vet told me that most puppies will actually swallow their teeth and that it's natural. You shouldn't worry about that.


----------



## Melissa Miller (Aug 2, 2006)

I think I was told if the adult ones are coming in, you dont want the baby ones in there. It cant change their bite and move their teeth around. I had to have Goldie's taken out with the vet and it was a breeze. Stogies fell out on their own.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

Oh...Ok then I won't really worry about it too much then. I have noticed some Canine teeth coming in very slightly behind Radars existing front teeth. I can just see them poking from the surface....He has his Vet Appt. for his "Big Fix" coming up on the 6th of September so I'm afraid he might have to have the dual procedure. Hey Ryan when is Beamers Appt.? Are you getting it doen around the same time??

Derek


----------



## Jan D (Mar 13, 2007)

Havee finally lost his last baby upper canine tonight and he's just over 7 mos. :whoo:


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

I was just going to start a thread about this when I came across this one. Take a look at this picture and tell me if you can whether this looks like a problem for Milo. It clearly shows the baby teeth right next to the new ones. He just turned six months old on the 23rd.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Geri, does Milo's mouth still have the double canines on the bottom? If so, you do want to get those removed. There was quite a bit of discussion at the National Specialty last week warning people about allowing a double set of canines in the mouth. It can mess up the mouth (the bite), and you don't want Milo to have trouble eating as he gets older.


----------



## pjewel (Apr 11, 2007)

Yes he does. When I first brought him to the vet he said if they didn't come out on their own he'd take them out. I just didn't know how long to wait. I also don't want him to have anesthesia twice so I hoped if it had to be done it could be with his neutering, which I didn't want to do so soon. I'll bring him to the vet Monday and we'll see. Just one more thing to worry about.:brick:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Your vet will probably have a better understanding of the urgency than I do, especially since he is probably doing fine with both right now. I was just surprised to hear it talked about in two different seminar sessions so that is why I commented. Please don't worry, Geri. It isn't worth it.


----------



## radar_jones (May 6, 2007)

I can see Milo's new teeth on the inner part of the mouth and it looks like they are pushing the old teeth to the outer part. Perhaps they will eventually push the old teeth all the way out. I was actually wondering just how many teeth are the hav's suppose to lose in total? Is it six or more than that? I just want to be able to tell when we bring Radar in for his Surgery on the 5th of September which is coming up fast.

Derek


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

I made the mistake of waiting, because I was taking her to be spayed and thought I would have them pulled at the same time. Well, they fell out the day before, but the new ones grew in at an angle. They don't bother her eating now, so I hope they don't give her a problem later on.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Kara, the long-time Hav breeders were saying that it can change the alignment of the jaw, which can make it more difficult to chew food as the dog ages.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, maybe you can answer my question. When we got Shelby, she was 11 weeks. Her jaw looked fine. However, she has quite an underbite. Does this develope over time, or should it have been noticeable at 11 weeks. It doesn't seem to bother her at all. She eats and chews on bones just fine. It's just a cosmetic thing right now.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Michele, it can definitely change with time. I've known breeders who have sold dogs that had obvious bite problems (by "problem", I mean that it was something other than the scissor alignment), but after seeing the dog at 1 year of age or later said that the bite had self-corrected.

I had originally kept Maddie to show and she had a wonderful, perfect scissor bite up until she was six months old. Right around her six month mark, I noticed it had changed to a level bite (the top & bottom meet), and then one day after her first show, it had moved to a very slight reverse scissor (the most mild form of an underbite). That was a bummer for me.

So, yes, they can definitely change after 11 weeks old.


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

After I started this thread I tried everything suggested, except the string and slamming the door. I wiggled, pushed and played tug of war trying to move those canines all the time. They were not moving. I finally called the vet, he put her under as low as possible and took them out, and both still had a full root and would not have come out on their own. While she was out I ground her nails and clipped her feet. I was with her the whole time and she did great.


----------



## Laurief (Nov 7, 2006)

Oh Sandi, I am so glad to hear that all went well. I am sure you are relieved to not have to worry about that any more. Laurie


----------



## SMARTY (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks, girls, having the teeth pulled never was the issue with me, but I was a nervous wreck about putting her to sleep. I am truly glad it is over.


----------



## irnfit (Nov 21, 2006)

Kimberly, thanks for the reply to my question. Her underbite is very pronounced now, but it just adds to her wacky character. 

Kodi has a wonderful bite and got an "excellent" on his tooth check-up at the vet. Shelby's teeth are nice, very clean and white. Just out of position. As long as it doesn't bother her, it doesn't bother me.


----------

